# Hat Sewing Machine



## knaylor15 (Feb 6, 2010)

Is there such thing as a hat sewing machine and how much does it cost?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm not sure what you mean. An embroidery machine that just does hats? Or, a machine that will make hats? I don't think there is a machine specific to each task.


----------



## Tawgreen (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi There
The PR 600 has an attachment for embroidering baseball hats etc.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Not really sure what you're looking for here, but if you are asking if there is a combo sewing-embroidery machine that will embroider hats, the answer is no. 

If you're looking to get started with a machine for the home market, such as a combo sewing-embroidery, you could consider farming out any hat work you get, while you get a feel for embroidery, and determine if you're really going to get enough business to buy a machine that will do hats.


----------



## knaylor15 (Feb 6, 2010)

Okay i guess what im asking is: can you sew the brim part of the hat to the cap with a regular sewing machine or do you need a specific machine to do this?


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

As long as you do not try and get the needle to go through the plastic insert in the peak, you should be fine.

You will have a few layers to contend with so make sure you use the right needle and thread combination for the heavy weight material you will be stitching.

But, an industruial machine will be better.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

knaylor15 said:


> Okay i guess what im asking is: can you sew the brim part of the hat to the cap with a regular sewing machine or do you need a specific machine to do this?


If you are trying to embroider a hat that is already assembled, you will see the stitching and backing on the underside of the brim - not pretty... You really want to have the material/design embroidered before the hat is assembled.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I suppose we need to clarify the question.
But I read the OP as a request about sewing together a cap - attaching the peak (brim) to the crown (part that sits on head). If that is the case my previous post is correct.

If, however, they are asking can they decorate the peak of a finished cap, then the answer would be NO, as you will not get the needle through the plastic insert. You would just end up with a lot of broken needles.

A number of years ago there was a company that would supply cutom cap kits.

You would order via their website. Design your cap/s and they would mail out the panels for the crown, the peak panels and plastic peak insert, including instructions on how to sew them together and create your custom cap.

Unfortunately I can't remember the name of the company. They were US based, I remember that much.


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

deChez said:


> Not really sure what you're looking for here, but if you are asking if there is a combo sewing-embroidery machine that will embroider hats, the answer is no.
> 
> If you're looking to get started with a machine for the home market, such as a combo sewing-embroidery, you could consider farming out any hat work you get, while you get a feel for embroidery, and determine if you're really going to get enough business to buy a machine that will do hats.


My Viking Designer is a sewing/embroidery machine that will do hats. You have to flatten them first, so unstructured hats work best although we have done Flexfit 210s on it (and with puff embroidery no less!  ).


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

knaylor15 said:


> Okay i guess what im asking is: can you sew the brim part of the hat to the cap with a regular sewing machine or do you need a specific machine to do this?


You should be able to sew the brim to the crown with a regular sewing machine. It probably won't be easy but you can do it.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

A serger would be a better choice for sewing the brim to the hat.


----------



## robby (Oct 29, 2007)

lizziemaxine said:


> You should be able to sew the brim to the crown with a regular sewing machine. It probably won't be easy but you can do it.


Couldn't be more agree with your opinion.

Yes you can do it with a regular sewing machine. I've been making caps for years with regular machines.

The real problem for me is that not all embroidery machines can do caps. Embroiderers with new machines are often afraid that the hard and thick material of the front side of the cap will damage their machines.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

knaylor15 said:


> Okay i guess what im asking is: can you sew the brim part of the hat to the cap with a regular sewing machine or do you need a specific machine to do this?


There is a machine for that. I thought about doing that but when I checked the cost and what the learning curve to make caps so that they are all the same would take about two months and about 500 caps werth of material.


----------

